# XM Names New CFO



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio named Joseph J. Euteneuer as chief financial officer and executive vice president. Euteneuer comes to XM after 15 years as a top executive at Comcast where he held a number of financial and operating executive roles. Euteneuer will oversee all of XM's financial operations as the company continues to expand its service.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

